# man 5 src.conf: Suspect DESCRIPTIONS



## getopt (Dec 17, 2016)

See src.conf(5) for reference:
1.) Is this description correct? If it is correct, what is it replacing?


> WITHOUT_MANDOCDB
> Use the mandoc(1) version of makewhatis(8) database and utilities.




2.) This description is wrong


> WITHOUT_USB_GADGET_EXAMPLES
> Set to build USB gadget kernel modules.


instead it should read:


> WITHOUT_USB_GADGET_EXAMPLES
> Set to *not* build USB gadget kernel modules.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 28, 2016)

getopt 

It's worth that you submit a new bug via bugs.freebsd.org to discuss this question.


----------

